# Is Rat Pee Harmful?



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Maybe it just my dad trying to freak me out like he usually does. But now it has me curious. Can rat pee harm my dog? Lola and Ruby are like mom and daughter. My dog lets Ruby climb on her and Ruby loves to mark things especially people and Lola. And Lola tends to lick off the pee, she also clean Ruby alot. But will the pee harm her? Ive had Ruby for 10 months and it hasn't seem to harm Lola. But still I'm just curious and I guess catious.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope. i know its like, eeuuu yuck! but I have seen dogs eat a lot worse things. Actualy fresh urine is sterile.


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Hehe actually it doesn't gross me out I find it cute. Except when she pees on my phone. Thank u.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha my dog eats chicken poo, cat poo and any other poo she can find, and she is fine so i highly doubt a bit of rat wee will affect them  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

As my wife is rat-phobic I actually had to deal with her freaking out when someone told her that in some third world country her relative had lost her child due to deadly poison rat pee.

I compiled a pretty vast body of evidence that indicates that rat pee is not harmful to anything, human or animal to calm my wife down.... 

So based on a lot of useless research it would appear you have nothing to worry about unless you live in some third world country where maybe rat urine might kill kids, but it also might be just as likely that the child was killed by a witch doctor's curse... (just kidding)

As to third world countries... I have a friend from Mexico and a friend from Brazil that both got worms in their brains as diagnosed by modern medicine, there are many strange tropical ailments and weird myths from the third world are abundant as they relate to rats... perhaps some are true but most are not applicable to our pet rats here in the US or UK.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It isn't harmful, but it isn't uncommon to have allergies or sensitivities to it.


----------

